# Gold recovery



## rompingdog (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all
Are there any other ways to extract the gold from computer equipment other than the chemical processes at all? We here in the UK have pretty tight restrictions on buying chemicals of any sort and some are not available at all. We would be granted a visit by the boys with the big guns if we were to buy any quantity of chemical that could be deemed suspicious. Any help here chaps will be gratefully received
All the best from the UK


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 27, 2008)

Get some of that buried Roman and Viking gold with a metal detector!


----------



## Buzz (Feb 27, 2008)

Too late, I got it all! :lol: 

rompingdog, I'm from Yorkshire and have no trouble getting Hydrochloric Acid. Try cleaning supply companies in your area.

Also, Hydrogen Peroxide is available in 200ml bottles for about 60p each.
Lloyds chemists stock the stuff as hair bleach. Just don't go in and try to buy 50 bottles a time!

If you need Nitric, I can get 70% but posting it would be a problem. A meet at Woodhall Services could be arranged.

It's good to see more and more UK members joining the forum. 

Regards
Buzz


----------



## rompingdog (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers Buzz.

I work in York (wonder if there is any Viking gold knocking about up there :?: 8) ) and could arrange a meet sometime on my way back home. I live in Derbyshire you see. PM me if you would Buzz.

Regards 

David


----------



## Buzz (Feb 28, 2008)

PM sent

Buzz


----------

